# Bruce is a year old!



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bruce your are a handsome one


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

Bruce is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:birthday: to your truly magnificent boy! Bruce is a real Huffish prize!:adore: I look forward to watching his winning future. (Great photos!)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Happy birthday Bruce! *You're one gorgeous, knock out! And what a good boy you are to live with. Your Mom is over the moon happy on account of you. I wish you many happy years to come for you to enjoy all the pleasures your family brings to you. :birthday:


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks like he is ready to take on the world! what a handsome boy


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

GORGEOUS boy you have there!! Do you know if European judges are as crazy about the exagerated coats as US ones are? It would be nice to see more show dogs with shorter more easy to manage coats on this side of the pond. One reason I tend to champion UKC, more manageable coats for average folk or dogs who live "actual" dog lives 

GOOD LUCK!!!

Rebecca


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy belated birthday Bruce- you are one handsome dude!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Although I only met Bruce once Aubrey is % 110 correct! Bruce is loving, intelligent, tolerant and just a big 'ol Sweetheart. *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRUCE* Aubrey he looks great. It's true that Bruce has great genes and you are super with animals too.

If you are showing Bruce in Germany I would love to come and see you two in action. If you don't mind send me a pm the next time you go to a show here.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He looks and sounds like a dream Poodle! Happy Birthday Bruce!


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Rachel- the only show in the Bavarian area is Nuremberg in January. I am not as adventurous in the snow so I will be skipping that one to be on the safe side LOL. But Ludwigshafen is 8th and 9th August and Karlsruhe is the 14th and 15th November. Those are two that we will definitely be at as they are super close for me.

Thanks for the compliments everyone, Bruce sends his kisses.




pgr8dnlvr said:


> GORGEOUS boy you have there!! Do you know if European judges are as crazy about the exaggerated coats as US ones are?


They love coat! It's just about the same amount of hair, but wiggies and over the top hairspray will get you sent out of the ring. So Euro dogs look kind of floppy/frumpy compared to an AKC special GCh.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

:birthday: Bruce! Wishing this handsome fellow a Wonderful Day! Kisses from the "Girls"!
:kiss: :kiss:

Sylvia


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Bruce is one handsome young boy!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He is absolutely one gorgeous boy!!!!


AND





WOULD LIKE TO WISH HIM A VERY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!



FILLED WITH LOTS OF LOVE
AND
FRIENDS!!!!!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Wow he is beautiful


----------

